# حيوانات للبيع ( أسد - نمر - فهد - شبل - لبوة - غزلان - نعام - قرد )



## الغروووب (22 نوفمبر 2013)

*حيوانات للبيع 

اسد سنتين اليف جدا 85000 ريال

نمر شهرين عدد 3 حبات ب90 الف الحبة

فهد 7 شهور اليف جدا ب70000 ريال

فهد عمر شهرين ب 45000ريال

شبل شهرين 55000 ريال

لبوة شهرين 55000 ريال

الجوز لبوة وشبل 95000 ريال

لبوة بيضا ب 150000 ريال

غزلان الريم الجوز 10500 ريال

غزلان هولندي الجوز 8500 ريال

نعام استرالي الجوز 9000 ريال

راكون اليف 25000 ريال

قرد القابون الجوز ب 10000 ريال

كلب جيرمن شيبرد انثئ 6500 ريال

عدد 55 قطوة من 1500 الئ 4500 الحبة

ببغا افريقي يتكلم اليف 4500 ريال

ببغا يلوناب امزوني 8500 ريال

ببغا مكاوو 15000  ريال

الرياض \ للتواصل 

0566686969 
ابووو محمد88

يرجى التواصل المباشر لعدم التواجد في الموقع
​*


----------

